

France's Iliad Makes Bid for T-Mobile US - Signez
http://online.wsj.com/articles/frances-iliad-makes-bid-for-t-mobile-us-1406822189

======
nandhp
Iliad is the parent company of Free.fr, which (as I understand it) is
considered a disruptive influence in the French telecom market; Given T-Mobile
USA's "uncarrier" strategy, Free seems like a good fit.

